# Lab Results - please help



## mom9495 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello everyone, 
This is my first post, even though I've been reading the boards for some time now. Like many of you, I've been thru the wringer, trying to find out what's wrong with me and to fix it. I'm so sorry for the length of my post.

I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism about 3 years ago, by a high TSH level. No other tests were ever done. My PCP put me on 25mcg, which was boosted last September to 50 mcg. I've been feeling so fatigued for about 8 months now -- very low energy, hair falling out, feeling cold all the time. Just generally lousy. Due to some joint pain and inflammation, last week, I saw a Rheumatologist. Among other tests, he ran a thyroid antibodies test.

Today, I met with the Endocrinologist for the first time (been waiting 4 months to see him). He casually "mentions" that my thyroid antibodies tests were high, but that I shouldn't worry about them, they don't "mean anything". I know that's not true, because I've been reading everyone's posts for months.

Here's my results:
Thyroglobulin AB - 24.1 , normal range <20 (Flagged H)
Thyroid Peroxidase AB - >1000, normal 35 (Flagged H)

The endo didn't seem the least bit concerned, even though I tried to explain to him how my foggy brain and extreme exhaustion are really affecting me. He ordered a TSH test (last one was 4.14 in January) and a Free T-4 test. I get those next week. I also can feel a nodule or lump in my throat, but he didn't seem concerned about that either. Didn't mention doing an ultrasound, or anything else. Said he would consider increasing my Levothyroxine, but wanted my new TSH level first. I noticed on my checkout form, he dx'd me with "hypothyroidism". Never mentioned Hashi's.

Am I right to be frustrated and worried? Everything I read says I have Hashimoto's and that it will eventually kill my thyroid and can cause tons of problems before then. Am I right?

I think I need to ask for another referral, to a doctor who's more up-to-date and doesn't consider a TSH value as the "be all, end all".

Please let me know what you think, because I feel so alone here.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mom9495 said:


> Hello everyone,
> This is my first post, even though I've been reading the boards for some time now. Like many of you, I've been thru the wringer, trying to find out what's wrong with me and to fix it. I'm so sorry for the length of my post.
> 
> I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism about 3 years ago, by a high TSH level. No other tests were ever done. My PCP put me on 25mcg, which was boosted last September to 50 mcg. I've been feeling so fatigued for about 8 months now -- very low energy, hair falling out, feeling cold all the time. Just generally lousy. Due to some joint pain and inflammation, last week, I saw a Rheumatologist. Among other tests, he ran a thyroid antibodies test.
> ...


Welcome Mom9495. Well.........................first and foremost, one needs to rule out cancer. So, a sonogram and even better a radioactive uptake scan would be in order.

You have been horribly undermedicated also; hence the never feeling well and in order to bring those antibodies down which are really high, the TSH needs to be nearly suppressed like down around 0.03 or thereabouts.

I wish he would have ran a FT3 as well. Dang.

Your antibodies are really high; I don't like that and I know you feel awful.

Hope you can share your lab results when they come in and we will need the ranges.


----------



## mom9495 (Apr 14, 2010)

Andros - thank you so much for your reply. I will be sure to update with my lab results next week. Does an endo have to do/order the ultrasound/radioactive uptake exam, or can another doctor (PCP, Rheumy) order them? The endo didn't even mention either -- in fact, he kind of poo-poo'd the antibodies as "no big deal -- they don't mean anything".

I waited 4 months to see him, and don't seem any closer to feeling better.

Thank you for taking the time to reply, though.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Get out and get to another doctor!! That is rediculous that your antibodies were so out of whack and he just totally ignored it! Grrr! That is so frustrating! No, an Endo does not have to be the one to order it. An Endo doesn't have to be the one to order anything! You just need to at least get an ultrasound of your thyroid. Your regular md can do that. Then, based on what that shows, you can go from there. They usually biopsy anything over 1cm in size. Look for blood flow and echogenicity. None of these are diagnostic, but can be indicative. I'm so sorry you had to end up with this Endo, but he is no good!! You need to find someone else!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mom9495 said:


> Andros - thank you so much for your reply. I will be sure to update with my lab results next week. Does an endo have to do/order the ultrasound/radioactive uptake exam, or can another doctor (PCP, Rheumy) order them? The endo didn't even mention either -- in fact, he kind of poo-poo'd the antibodies as "no big deal -- they don't mean anything".
> 
> I waited 4 months to see him, and don't seem any closer to feeling better.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to reply, though.


Your antibodies may not mean much to the doctor; fine for him to say as he does not have them. They mean a lot to you and they mean a lot to me and our other posters. Hopefully, they will chime in.

Yes; any doctor and order a radioactive uptake scan of the thyroid and I kid you not, cancer does have to be ruled out. We just cannot go around assuming things. I have heard many stories of doctors telling the patient they can't possibly have thyroid cancer and guess what? They not only had it but it was advancing. I have been around the boards and forums for years so what I am telling you is the truth.

Please get your ranges with your results as different labs use different results.

Take care of yourself;there is only one "special" you!


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

mom9495 said:


> he kind of poo-poo'd the antibodies as "no big deal -- they don't mean anything". .


I got that same impression from my doctor. Mine were not as high as yours (304). He didn't _completely_ dismiss them, saying that it's possible they could end up doing some damage, but I _felt_ as though he didn't care. I only think he ordered me an ultrasound and more bloodwork because he could tell _I_ wanted something done. Because in the beginning of the appointment he kind of acted like he didn't know why I was there, and thought it was silly that my ALLERGY doctor sent me there because a "palpable thyroid" and lab results. The endo couldn't feel anything out of the ordinary on me.

I agree that if you are still unsatisfied after the next appointment you should find another doc.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Get out and get to another doctor!! That is rediculous that your antibodies were so out of whack and he just totally ignored it! Grrr! That is so frustrating! No, an Endo does not have to be the one to order it. An Endo doesn't have to be the one to order anything! You just need to at least get an ultrasound of your thyroid. Your regular md can do that. Then, based on what that shows, you can go from there. They usually biopsy anything over 1cm in size. Look for blood flow and echogenicity. None of these are diagnostic, but can be indicative. I'm so sorry you had to end up with this Endo, but he is no good!! You need to find someone else!


Hillary is kicking butt today. You go, girl!!!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Andros said:


> Hillary is kicking butt today. You go, girl!!!


:tongue0015: LOL Andros!!

Sorry if I got a bit excessive there. It just absolutely infuriates me when doctors have lab values that are out of range and DO have implications and then just choose to sent the patient away without an adequate explanation. That is a major peeve of mine. :aim25: Whew, I think I've been cooped up here too long!


----------



## mom9495 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone, for your replies, and more importantly for your understanding. And Hillary, you can stand up for you and me and all those pushed aside patients ANY day! :winking0014:

I spoke with my Rheumy last night, who mentioned that my endo didn't seem too interested with the high antibodies (apparently, she talked to him on the telephone prior to my meeting with him) and I told her, well, I'm worried. She went on to say that yes, with Hashimoto's, your immune system eventually kills off your thyroid. She offered that she thinks my endo wanted to see my TSH and Free T-4 results before deciding how much to increase my Synthroid.

I meet with my Rheumy on May 6. If my endo hasn't suggested an ultrasound by then, I will ask my Rheumy to order it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mom9495 said:


> Thanks everyone, for your replies, and more importantly for your understanding. And Hillary, you can stand up for you and me and all those pushed aside patients ANY day! :winking0014:
> 
> I spoke with my Rheumy last night, who mentioned that my endo didn't seem too interested with the high antibodies (apparently, she talked to him on the telephone prior to my meeting with him) and I told her, well, I'm worried. She went on to say that yes, with Hashimoto's, your immune system eventually kills off your thyroid. She offered that she thinks my endo wanted to see my TSH and Free T-4 results before deciding how much to increase my Synthroid.
> 
> I meet with my Rheumy on May 6. If my endo hasn't suggested an ultrasound by then, I will ask my Rheumy to order it.


Good deal and you must keep us informed. If antibodies did not matter, there would be no reason for the tests. More importantly, it's the autoantibodies that are really worrisome as they are attacking "self!"

Maybe your doc has to go back to medical school? Grrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## mom9495 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi everyone - 
Got back my TSH results and free T4 results today (he didn't order a T3).

*Last week's results:*
Thyroglobulin AB - 24.1 , normal range <20 (Flagged H)
Thyroid Peroxidase AB - >1000, normal 35 (Flagged H)

*Today's:*
TSH - 4.47, normal range .27-4.2 (Flagged H)
T4 free - 1.07, normal range.7-1.7

Haven't heard from the doctor about what he plans to up my Levo to -- I think I've been very undermedicated at 50 mcgs/day and that's why I feel so lousy. Hurry up and wait..I just want to feel "normal" again, but I can't quite remember what that is.......


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

It is wise to adjust meds. slowly to next dosage as not to overshoot or undershoot your goal level. If you don't it could be like playing ping pong with your levels. Test every 6 to 8 weeks. This will take time but it is better than swinging back and forth with levels.


----------

